# Outlook-Email in Excel mit einem Makro erstellen



## Chrissilein (10. Februar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme bei meinem Problem nicht mehr weiter und habe schon das halbe Wochenende vergeblich nach einer Lösung gesucht.

Ich habe vor, in Excel mit Hilfe eines Makro eine E-Mail zu erstellen. Der Empfänger der E-Mail, Betreff, Text und Priorität wird aus der Exceltabelle entnommen (sind veränderliche Angaben, die per Formel berechnet werden). Klappt alles auch einwandfrei wie ich es möchte - nur mein Problem ist nun, dass in der erstellten E-Mail die Formatierungen gleich sind (Standard; Arial Schriftgröße 10) und ich absolut nicht weiß, wie ich diese ändern kann. Ich möchte, dass in der E-Mail die erste Zeile von meinem Text fett ist, und dass die letzten beiden Zeilen Schriftgröße 8 haben und blau sind.

Hier mein Makro:

Sub E_Mail_senden()
Quelle = ActiveWorkbook.ActiveSheet.Name
Dim outl, Mail As Object
  Set outl = CreateObject("Outlook.Application")
  Set Mail = outl.CreateItem(0)
  Mail.Subject = Sheets(Quelle).Range("C14")
  Mail.body = Sheets(Quelle).Range("D25") & Sheets(Quelle).Range("B26") & Sheets(Quelle).Range("B27")
  Mail.To = Sheets(Quelle).Range("D4") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D5") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D6")
  Mail.CC = Sheets(Quelle).Range("D7") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D8") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D9")
  Mail.BCC = Sheets(Quelle).Range("D10") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D11") & "; " & Sheets(Quelle).Range("D12")
  'Wichtigkeit Hoch (1 = normal, 0 = niedrig)
  Mail.Importance = Sheets(Quelle).Range("C16")
  'Standardtext
  'oder: die aktive Exceldatei als Anhang mitsenden...
  'Mail.Attachments.Add ThisWorkbook.FullName
  'Mail anzeigen
  Mail.Display
  'Ein sofortiger Mail-Versand geht in Firmen wegen Sicherheitseinstellungen oft nicht:
  'Mail.Send
  'aber es gibt eine Lösung mit SendKeys per Windows Scripting Host (Verweis ins VB-Projekt einfügen!):
  Dim WshShell
  Set WshShell = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
  WshShell.AppActivate Mail
  'Sendet ein "Alt-S", Outlook sendet Mail sofort ohne Sicherheitsabfrage:
  WshShell.SendKeys ("")
  Set Mail = Nothing
  Set outl = Nothing
  Set WshShell = Nothing
End Sub


Weiß da jemand weiter Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Christian


----------

